# Everglades Trip



## MrDeranged (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey All,

Recenly got back from Florida.  While we were there, went on a buggy/airboat tour of a cattle ranch/swampland at this area about 45 minutes outside of Orlando.  I guess it's not really the everglades, but it's close enough.   Hope you enjoy the pics.

S


----------



## Ewok (Aug 30, 2006)

Ah good ol Florida I miss some aspects of it haha.

Nice pics!  FL has some beautiful places. your were not far from my old home territory lol


----------



## Amanda (Aug 30, 2006)

Did you go to Honest John's or Lone Cabbage, by any chance?


----------



## MrDeranged (Aug 30, 2006)

Went here:

http://bcairboats.com/

S


----------



## Philth (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice Scott.  I dig the gator pics and the one with the deer staring
down the other animal.(what ever it is) -Tom


----------



## MrDeranged (Aug 30, 2006)

Philth said:
			
		

> Very nice Scott.  I dig the gator pics and the one with the deer staring
> down the other animal.(what ever it is) -Tom


You mean the raccoon?


----------



## Amanda (Aug 31, 2006)

MrDeranged said:
			
		

> Went here:
> 
> http://bcairboats.com/
> 
> S


Ah... not quite far enough East.  If you make it down again, you should try Camp Lone Cabbage.  It's on SR 520, just east of where it breaks off of SR 528.  Great airboat rides, great ambiance, and the best gator tail you will ever eat!  I'd go just for the gator tail and a cold beer, lol.

Edit:  Awesome pics tho.  It looks like you got an amazing tour.  :clap:


----------



## Niloticus (Aug 31, 2006)

Man, am I jealous. Wow! Great photo's. I would really like to take a trip to the Everglades sometime in this life. Alligators are so impressive.

Niloticus


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 31, 2006)

very cool pics!  looks like you had a good time there.  i've lived right next to the everglades pretty much..and for 6 years...still have yet to go out there..aside from driving across the alley.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 31, 2006)

Great Photos! Now you all know why I love it here.


----------



## MrDeranged (Sep 14, 2006)

Since the originals got wiped with the DB screwup, here's a link to the gallery with the new uploaded ones.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/browseimages.php?c=55


----------



## Sheri (Sep 14, 2006)

How long was the tour for??? That's a lot of animal action for one day.

How far were you from most of the subjects when they were shot?

Those baby gators are cute as hell - and the 'coon looks thin, do you think?

Holy crap - how did you get to see the deer and the coon interact?  I mean, was this an organized tour? I am never, ever that lucky with mammals. 

How big do those black-faced squirrels get? They look bigger than a cat.

This was a really good shot.


----------



## MrDeranged (Sep 14, 2006)

Sheri said:


> How long was the tour for??? That's a lot of animal action for one day.


Probably about a little over an hour between the 2 part of it.  First part was in this monster buggy and second part was on an airboat



Sheri said:


> How far were you from most of the subjects when they were shot?


Depending on the picture, anywhere between 5 and 100 feet



Sheri said:


> Those baby gators are cute as hell - and the 'coon looks thin, do you think?


There were alot more of them too, too many branches in the way of taking pics though.  Probably between 20 and 30 of them visible.  The guide said that there were around 60 or so.



Sheri said:


> Holy crap - how did you get to see the deer and the coon interact?  I mean, was this an organized tour? I am never, ever that lucky with mammals.


The first part of the tour was on a monster buggy that took us through a cattle ranch.  All of the different animals live on it.  Said it was very dry, hence why the raccoon was out foraging in the daylight and with other animals.  The buggy tour was about 45 minutes and the airboat was about 30.  The place that we went is www.bcairboats.com



Sheri said:


> How big do those black-faced squirrels get? They look bigger than a cat.


Not sure how big they get, but that one was maybe the size of a small cat.  Possibly about 50% bigger than an average squirrel.



Sheri said:


> This was a really good shot.


Glad you enjoyed it.


----------

